# what tree has huge acorns?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Last year I found an area in escambia that had some big dark brown/black acorns? on the ground. Not sure if they're actually acorns or what but they were probably 1-1/2" long, big around as a finger, didn't see any with a cap on them. I tried googling huge acorns and don't see anything like it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

sure said:


> Last year I found an area in escambia that had some big dark brown/black acorns? on the ground. Not sure if they're actually acorns or what but they were probably 1-1/2" long, big around as a finger, didn't see any with a cap on them. I tried googling huge acorns and don't see anything like it.


Sounds like a hickory tree to me.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, didn't look anything like hickory nuts, seen those before. These were very oblong in shape


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hickory tree


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

sure said:


> Nah, didn't look anything like hickory nuts, seen those before. These were very oblong in shape


One of my customers has a big hickory tree in his front yard. Hard black, oblong nuts, no caps, all over the place. They're similar to pecans in the husk.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

chestnut maybe they range into north fla and look like a big dark acorn with no cap


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

these?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Blackjack oaks?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Skullmount those are the right shape but I can't tell the size. These were huge, an inch and a half, some longer. No hickory hulls anywhere around.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah these aren't that big about 3/4 in


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, I have em that size all over my yard right now, buckets of them. I guess I'll have to go Saturday and see if I can find that same spot.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

like these?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Swamp chestnut.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, 1 and a 1/2 inches long, some longer, big around as a finger.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

sure said:


> Nope, 1 and a 1/2 inches long, some longer, big around as a finger.


The one I'm holding is larger in diameter than a 12 gauge shotgun shell.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> The one I'm holding is larger in diameter than a 12 gauge shotgun shell.


Yeah I know, what I saw would be no larger than a 20ga she'll haha.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Turkey oak? We have what you're describing in our yard and we call em turkey oak trees. Not sure if that's the correct name or not.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at pictures of swamp chestnut acorns, they're pretty close, closest yet for sure.

Southern yakker, have a picture of the acorns?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm betting on a Chestnut Oak or a giant White Oak.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If it's one of the chestnuts it's the swamp chestnut.

Swamp chestnut oak: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_michauxii

Chestnut oak: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_prinus


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

sure said:


> Yeah, I have em that size all over my yard right now, buckets of them. I guess I'll have to go Saturday and see if I can find that same spot.


look for a dear while your out there. Its about time for a good story!:thumbup:


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

Burr Oak


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Swamp chestnut oak for sure, I've found some in escambia. Massive acorns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

The largest acorns in this part of the world are Swamp Chestnut, their leaves are a little like a Chestnut and that is where the name comes from. They will be found found in creek and river bottoms or at least close by. White Oaks have large acorns too, though not quite as large as Swamp Chestnut oaks, the bark will be light colored and scaly.

American Chestnuts rarely, if ever get large enough to produce nuts -- at least since the Chestnut Blight over 100 years ago. If you have found one that is producing fruit that is quite a find and the American Chestnut Society would really like to see it as they are working to bring the American Chestnut back.

Turkey Oaks are small upland oaks that produce acorns about the finger tip size,they are commonly found on really dry upland sites.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I tell ya what, you take me to the spot....I'll tell ya what kind it is (maybe), just don't worry what they are and hunt it!!!! Deer/hawgs will eat em!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Swamp chestnut. Not sure why you didn't see the caps. They musta stayed on the tree? They are a variation of a white oak and are deer, hog candy. Usually grow right on the river bank but my father and law planted some acorns in his yard thirty years ago and the trees are huge now

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Swamp chestnut would have a cap on it though. You should at least find some old caps under the tree if it is indeed a chestnut oak. They'll be big as a quarter. The leaves on the tree will be football shaped with serrated edges all the way around it. If it is a swamp chestnut it oughta be tore slam up around it. Pigs will eat um before they hit the ground! Deer love um too but they won't ever stand a chance in the swamp competing with the pigs more than likely.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

sure said:


> Looking at pictures of swamp chestnut acorns, they're pretty close, closest yet for sure.
> 
> Southern yakker, have a picture of the acorns?


I can try to get one tomorrow of them but here's some that are close to what they look like.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds good guys, swamp chestnut oak it is! Jeez, now I'm surprised I didn't see 4 ladder stands and a corn pile in the same area..

Btw, it's crazy how many colloquial names trees have, like this one. I've heard chestnut, water chestnut, swamp chestnut, chestnut oak, and water oak, all being vastly different trees.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Look like this? If so, it's called deer candy!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^nope, nothing like it


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Contender said:


> The largest acorns in this part of the world are Swamp Chestnut, their leaves are a little like a Chestnut and that is where the name comes from. They will be found found in creek and river bottoms or at least close by. White Oaks have large acorns too, though not quite as large as Swamp Chestnut oaks, the bark will be light colored and scaly.
> 
> American Chestnuts rarely, if ever get large enough to produce nuts -- at least since the Chestnut Blight over 100 years ago. If you have found one that is producing fruit that is quite a find and the American Chestnut Society would really like to see it as they are working to bring the American Chestnut back.
> 
> Turkey Oaks are small upland oaks that produce acorns about the finger tip size,they are commonly found on really dry upland sites.


i think contender has it. the largest acorn i've ever seen is the chestnut oak or swamp chestnut oak. fairly common in the south. white oak is the second largest, i think. gonna have to google. this was a good question.

jack


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

In Kentucky the white oak acorns are bigger than anybodys thumb....and not a pinetree on the whole property...everything that can eat a nut is what lived there gray squirrel,redsquirrel,chipmunk,deer,turkey is what I saw eating them....Yeah I feel like a nut,lol...I'm going back on another Kentucky adventure for gun season OMG.....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

If the original poster could take a photo of what he saw with something in the photo for size comparison, we wouldn't have to keep guessing what number is between 1 and 100.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

sure said:


> If it's one of the chestnuts it's the swamp chestnut.
> 
> Swamp chestnut oak: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_michauxii
> 
> Chestnut oak: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_prinus


Down this way it probably is more likely the swamp chestnut oak....both of these trees have huge acorns. The swamp chestnut will be in lower lying areas. Try and get a picture of the acorn and tree/leaves if possible.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> If the original poster could take a photo of what he saw with something in the photo for size comparison, we wouldn't have to keep guessing what number is between 1 and 100.


It's been decided, but if I find them again I'll take a picture. No guessing, an inch and a half is and inch and a half.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Next time you find something..... Put it in your pocket to help your future search.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Ya'll just argued over Shape/size/color of nuts for almost 9 hours... lol


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hunt 'em*

I found some of the same "nuts" in Escambia River WMA when I hunted certain areas from my boat. They were always under a fairly big oak tree of unknown species/name. The trees had leaves almost exactly like a white oak. 

I always hunted these area's for hogs as I most always found the area under the trees rooted up. The nuts from the current year was not touched ... however ... the previous years crop of nuts that were covered by the falling leaves and had fermented into mushy softness were scarfed down by the hogs. 

Bottom line --> I have no idea what these trees were,we just always called them "white oak" although they were somewhat different than the white oaks growing off the river,in well drained soil. 

HUNT THOSE TREES !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

If you found a swamp chestnut, you better be hunting it. I have had deer walk past many white oaks to get to a swamp chestnut.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Swamp Chestnut Oak


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Could be stray bur oaks. They are common north of here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quercus_macrocarpa#Cultivation

Joraca


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok ok was it oblong and orange??
KUMQUAT - no doubt


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Here is a great resource for just about all of the broad leaf trees in the area....

http://www.auburn.edu/academic/forestry_wildlife/dendrology/dendrology/angiosperms.html


Here are some pics of a swamp chestnut....



































Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I think what he is describing maybe, Pecans... LOL


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Pecans. Haha


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

learnt sumtin new 2day....thks pff.....I'm off to Ken tukee...To kill a big BuuukkkEEEEEEEEEE,lolllll........


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^^ good luck and don't forget to post up pics for those of us stuck at home.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Mike Moore said:


> ^^^^^ good luck and don't forget to post up pics for those of us stuck at home.


When I get back its all blackwater or Eglin for me....And my truck blew up .......I've been blessed with opportunity to hunt Kentucky this year like no other time in my life....My buddy killed a booner....who knows whats next..all free roaming....crazy awesome....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't believe I had two of these trees at the cabin. Just noticed them this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude! Amazing


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Shumard oaks make a really big acorn up here.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Found these at uwf. I put a live oak acorn beside it for size reference. I know where one tree is in escambia but it's a long hard walk to get to it! Always rooted up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm down for a long walk if you don't feel like going this year


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Probably all dropped and gone by now. The ones I have been hunting were late to drop but when the did the did it fast...what Josh was talking about originally is a water tupelo fruit. Not sure if anything will eat those but the swamps are covered with em. Anyone have any idea if hogs eat em??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm gonna say no to hogs eating them. There was no evidence of any rooting or really even tracks around the ones I found. I guess they would if there was nothing else. If they do eat them they have about 8 million trees to pick from, dang swamps.

Edit, googled them and they're supposed to be good to eat, so if we can eat them I know a hog would. There's just so many of them around it would be hard to pick a spot. They were raining down on me a few weeks ago in a huge area of them and I didn't see any sign.


----------

